# Help me make a red phantom correct  for  Ann Arbor



## Goldenrod (Nov 5, 2017)

Coslo bike shop was near the Schwinn factory so the owner used to dumpster dive for seconds.  Fast forward two new generations and the shop was located in Lombard, IL and is now closed but not before it was picked clean of Whizzer and Schwinn odds and ends.  I think that this is a 1953 that came with a 1990's black Phantom still in the box.


----------



## phantom (Nov 5, 2017)

That's a 59 Phantom and I have been looking for a red one for years. Other than the pedals and grips appears all original. What are your plans with it?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2017)

The serial number stamping date was 6/19/1959 and the chain guard decal was 1959 only. Looks pretty legit other than the pedals and grips.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2017)

phantom said:


> That's a 59 Phantom and I have been looking for a red one for years. Other than the pedals and grips appears all original. What are your plans with it?



Keep it in my stable and show it.


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> Keep it in my stable and show it.



If you change your mind please let me know.


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 7, 2017)

Andrew Edward Koslow Sr (8/22/1896 to 5/7/1978)
had a Schwinn Bicycle store at 3822 W. North Avenue called Koslow Cycle Sales for decades until it was liquidated in the summer of 1978. In his Yellow Page add it read, "Sales and Service since 1912". The Schwinn factoryand headquarters was located at 1856 N. Kostner Avenue he was the closest Schwinn dealer to the factory in terms of proximity. THE KIDS  Just got done liquidating all the old store stock out that they had stored in the basement
And  Spent many a paycheck when they were closing their store down
Scott


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 7, 2017)

If anybody knows about early race motorcycles look up Andy Koslow  Motorcycle engines for Harley Davison's. He was an engineer for the Excelsior racing team in the 20s  All us know that it was Schwinn  Motorcycle race team. Until they close them down in the early 30s  They hadsome cool stuff there And the family never threw anything away. The family never told me that he used the garbage pick but during the depression you gotta do something to get food on the plate for your family
Scott


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 7, 2017)

looks pretty correct


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 7, 2017)

Great story, great looking bike!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> Coslo bike shop was near the Schwinn factory so the owner used to dumpster dive for seconds.  Fast forward two new generations and the shop was located in Lombard, IL and is now closed but not before it was picked clean of Whizzer and Schwinn odds and ends.  I think that this is a 1953 that came with a 1990's black Phantom still in the box.
> 
> View attachment 704099
> 
> ...





The daughters of old man Koslow ran that place and maybe their brother?....Popped in there a few times, as recently as last April.  
Shop was up and  running then...
They had a large basement full of old stuff and would occasionally drag something out to sell.  I've stood in the 'threshold' of that basement
garage door ....gaping at piles of old stuff haphazardly stored.  They would not let you poke around.  Bummer they're gone.  What else did
you find there?  Who made out with the goods?  

In the early days (1970s/80s) of California bike collecting, a few of the old guard I know used to have a virtual PIPELINE of incredible
NOS Schwinn stuff here to California where it was sold through the hobby, or Pedal Pushers etc.   Massive qtys or incredible NOS bicycle
stuff.... from the old location and sold for peanuts back then.

If anyone has any good stories from picking at the shop, I'd love to hear what turned up?  The basement was huge ..


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 8, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> The daughters of old man Koslow ran that place and maybe their brother?....Popped in there a few times, as recently as last April.
> Shop was up and  running then...
> They had a large basement full of old stuff and would occasionally drag something out to sell.  I've stood in the 'threshold' of that basement
> garage door ....gaping at piles of old stuff haphazardly stored.  They would not let you poke around.  Bummer they're gone.  What else did
> ...



 Luckily I was allowed down there the last week's they had the shop and bought out piles of stuff from them
Scott


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2017)

I bought several sets of right and left hand threaders from behind the furnace.  My friend bought two nearly-like Schwinn front brakes--new but pitted.  They have been repaired.  Whizzer engines German triple headlights NOS. fox tails, handle bar grips, cranks, one set of Stingray peddles--given to my friend. They slowly released bikes that they decided to sell from their own collection.  The bikes were assembled in the basement and hung up on pipes during the winter.  It was a working area.


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 11, 2017)

Goldenrod said:


> I bought several sets of right and left hand threaders from behind the furnace.  My friend bought two nearly-like Schwinn front brakes--new but pitted.  They have been repaired.  Whizzer engines German triple headlights NOS. fox tails, handle bar grips, cranks, one set of Stingray peddles--given to my friend. They slowly released bikes that they decided to sell from their own collection.  The bikes were assembled in the basement and hung up on pipes during the winter.  It was a working area.



Yep that   What I remember I got to mead ranger , And several silver kings from them also so they didn't always have just schwinn stuff. any kind of bike  You can remember I was told they have several warehouses still so more to come.
Scott


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 17, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Coslo bike shop was near the Schwinn factory so the owner used to dumpster dive for seconds.  Fast forward two new generations and the shop was located in Lombard, IL and is now closed but not before it was picked clean of Whizzer and Schwinn odds and ends.  I think that this is a 1953 that came with a 1990's black Phantom still in the box.
> 
> View attachment 704099
> 
> ...




bump     I thought that new Schwinn people would like to hear the old Schwinn story from three years ago.


----------



## phantom (Jul 17, 2020)

I's still like to buy the bike !!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2020)

'com on Ray, sell 'em the bike.... everyone on here will love you for it. (well they probably do already, but-)


----------

